# Tom Blackman 2011 Show diary and journal, UKBFF Welsh 11th September 2011



## Tinytom

Im going to keep a log on here of my progress through my diet up to the Welsh Champs on Sept 11.

Ive been dieting for 2 weeks today is the end of the 2nd week.

This year Ive been working with my very good friend Paul Scarborough leading up to the diet and as a result Ive come in to the diet much much leaner than before.

My weakness has always been that my back has not come in as tight as my front and so this year Ive been prioritising my back training and I believe Im a lot thicker and fuller now.

Anyway will update every few days and be posting some videos etc.

For now heres some Pics from last week.


----------



## Tinytom

Before anyone asks the ONLY fat burner Im using is Lean R, started that last week. No Clen or Effy. Not yet anyway


----------



## Greenspin

Looking big and lean man :thumbup1:


----------



## darksider

All the best, keen to see how you get on.


----------



## danimal

good luck Tom


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## ah24

Going by the first pic, the legs already look to be pretty lean too 

All the best Tom


----------



## gooner fc

wow pics look great, your looking quiet lean already, good luck not that you need it.


----------



## Galtonator

looking lean there Mr B Greta starting point thats for sure which should lead to you being ripped as hell


----------



## SK-XO

Lookin v full n thick. Look a lot bigger then you used to well done.


----------



## mattW

good luck Tom!


----------



## reaper21

Tom, what weight class are you aiming for this year? Have seen you previously at 90Kg class and always thought there would be very few who could stand with you if you sacrificed a little and came in 80Kg. Not sure of your present weight, so not sure how possible that might be ?


----------



## Tinytom

reaper21 said:


> Tom, what weight class are you aiming for this year? Have seen you previously at 90Kg class and always thought there would be very few who could stand with you if you sacrificed a little and came in 80Kg. Not sure of your present weight, so not sure how possible that might be ?


Im 95kg at the moment. So no chance of getting into U80kg class, I only just made that about 6 years ago no not a chance now.


----------



## oaklad

Good luck,looking in good condition this far out


----------



## RACK

You'll look peeled by the show mate. Good Luck


----------



## SK-XO

Tinytom said:


> Im 95kg at the moment. So no chance of getting into U80kg class, I only just made that about 6 years ago no not a chance now.


Taking into account your height :whistling: 95kg is hyooge. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

Clips from todays training.


----------



## DiggyV

Looking good Tom, and clearly very tiny! 

You are going to be ripped to the bone come show time.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## garyrehilhu

absolutely brilliant bud.looking really good


----------



## kgb

Best of luck Tom, your looking better than ever!


----------



## 3752

As Tom mentioned we have been looking at a few new things so Tom can step onstage with his weaker points much improved, he is going to be dieting alot differently than he has before we feel this will be the key to his back coming in alot tighter.....


----------



## OJay

Great to see a prep thread again . Looking in good condition already for the amount of weeks out you are can only be a good thing  good luck


----------



## Tinytom

some pics from today


----------



## Tinytom

One thing much nicer about my diet this time is that I can eat a bowl of honey cheerios after my workouts which goes down much nicer than a carb/whey shake.


----------



## kernowgee

Looking amazingly lean with so much time before the comp, seems cheerios are your secret ingredient, do they know they make you look like that?


----------



## Tinytom

kernowgee said:


> Looking amazingly lean with so much time before the comp, seems cheerios are your secret ingredient, do they know they make you look like that?


Better not tell Nestle or they'll be fcukking £10 a box


----------



## Greyphantom

and then made illegal by the IOC 

Tom youre looking thick as fvck mate, and I dont mean mentally lol... way denser in the back, that xmas tree is insane mate, you could fit rudolphs whole family in that... looking very lean for the length of time you have left... wish I could come to support you mate but I think my meet is around then (date to be confirmed)... good luck with it all big man, will be following...


----------



## Magic Torch

GUUUUUUNAGEEEEEE!!!!

Tonk bruv x


----------



## Paul_k2

Your looking full and super lean already and at 95kg, its pretty impressive  How much more weight are you planning to drop or what weight are you planning to step on stage at? Good luck with the prep.


----------



## Tinytom

I have to be under 90kg for the Light Heavies, I was 93.5kg this morning. Plenty of time to get that off. Trained gunnage today. No vids though.

Got 4 hours of cheat food tomorrow so might combine that with a trip to the cinema to stuff my face with popcorn


----------



## Tinytom

Greyphantom said:


> and then made illegal by the IOC
> 
> Tom youre looking thick as fvck mate, and I dont mean mentally lol... way denser in the back, that xmas tree is insane mate, you could fit rudolphs whole family in that... looking very lean for the length of time you have left... wish I could come to support you mate but I think my meet is around then (date to be confirmed)... good luck with it all big man, will be following...


Thanks mate

Im quite aware that my back hasnt been as good as my front previously which has hampered my placing and so im determined to get it all ripped.


----------



## QuadFather94

Subbed, cant wait to see your diet!


----------



## hertderg

All the best with the Prep Tom , great starting point and come show time should see you looking your best to date.

Love the vids but I spend more time looking at your gym than you though  love to train in a place like yours, it's amazing!!


----------



## OJay

So the cheat meals, are they a window as opposed to a single meal? How often will these happen? And what's the thinking behind a window as opposed to just a meal?

Hope you don't mind the questions mate


----------



## DB

Best of luck mate, looking the best I have seen you


----------



## clarkey

Wow mate..by FAR the best ive seen you this far out your looking fantastic......should be down your gym at some point this week have a catch up then.


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry not updated this week been flat out with annual accounts return to companies house so no time for internet games 

Anyway Mondays Leg session was quite hard some clips below

Leg Press - 2 plates a side = 20 reps, 3 plates a side = 30 reps and so on up to 6 plates for 60 reps.

V Squat - 2 plates a side, 4 plates a side, 6 plates a side, - 10 reps each

Walking Lunges in the studio with 15kg weights, 3 sets

Leg Extension/Hack squat superset, only light weight (20kg) on the leg extension but the focus was on the squeeze and engaging all of the quads as sometimes by using heavier weight you can swing the weight up and not use all of the muscles fully, not sure if that makes sense. PLus lighter weight means less stress on the knee tendon which is a constant issue for me.

Clips below


----------



## Tinytom

I had a touch of food poisoning on Wednesday so really that day resulted in no food taken in although I did train, done some clips and will upload later.

Diet looks like this on training days

5.30am - Lean R

6am - Cardio

7am - 50g Whey and some almonds

9am - Oats and Chicken

10.30am - Extreme BCAA and Kre Volution caps

11am - Train

12.30 - Some honey cheerios and 50g Whey

1.45 - Chicken and Brown Rice

4pm - Chicken and Brown Rice

6pm - Chicken and Brown Rice

9pm - Oats and Protein shake

11pm - Steak Burgers and eggs

11.20pm - Vits and minerals

I cant really list the quantities as that would reveal Pauls methods in terms of varying values etc. but its about 3300 cals a day.


----------



## Tinytom

OJay said:


> So the cheat meals, are they a window as opposed to a single meal? How often will these happen? And what's the thinking behind a window as opposed to just a meal?
> 
> Hope you don't mind the questions mate


The hours that I can have what I want vary each week. Ive never done just one single meal because I can never eat enough in a single meal to give me the kick I need to the metabolism.


----------



## Tinytom

hertderg said:


> All the best with the Prep Tom , great starting point and come show time should see you looking your best to date.
> 
> Love the vids but I spend more time looking at your gym than you though  love to train in a place like yours, it's amazing!!


Thanks mate, Ive got plans for more kit and a mezzanine in a year or so. Will truly be awesome then.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best tom, how many weeks out were the 1st pics on page 1?


----------



## 3752

Tom is looking bang on for what we want to bring to the Welsh show, many will look at him and feel that he will burn out by the time the show comes along in 9 weeks but we both agree that this year we are not leaving anything to chance plus because this is the first time me and Tom have worked together properly it gives us both a chance to get to grips with how each other works during a prep.....


----------



## Tinytom

Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best tom, how many weeks out were the 1st pics on page 1?


I think they were 12 weeks out mate


----------



## SteamRod

Leg press Vid- simply awesome


----------



## OJay

One word for the leg press....ouch!

Nice pressing there mate


----------



## Zangief

Wow inspirational mate you look awesome.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Looking great mate


----------



## Tinytom

Ive got some vids to load up from Wednesdays (pretty sh*t) delt session. I puked my guts up about 30 minutes after because of food poisoning.

Got Gunnage tomorrow so will get some vids of that as well and update, gyms really busy today so no chance of sitting on You tube.


----------



## Uriel

Just found out from my kiwi mate I have a ticket to come and cheer for you Tom with the ministry crowd in Wales in Sep, looking forward to it mate and best of luck with your prep

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinytom

Is that Jason? (your kiwi mate)

Awesome mate be good to meet you finally and slap your big fishy tail.


----------



## Uriel

Yes mate that's him, lol.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

I will arrange to come down and train at ministry with him soon too mate, hope you have some tees and hoodies for me to buy as I'm a total gym tourist lol


----------



## QuadFather94

Are all the tickets to this show sold? Would love to come and watch!


----------



## Tinytom

ve got about 20 tickets left for gym members but it is a sell out show so Id contact Mike Gelsei for further info, he's on this site


----------



## QuadFather94

Tinytom said:


> ve got about 20 tickets left for gym members but it is a sell out show so Id contact Mike Gelsei for further info, he's on this site


I got his mobile number off the website that advertise's the show about two weeks ago, I text him asking for info about tickets ect. But never got a reply... Really want to see a show aswell just for the experience :L


----------



## Big GJ

You put your food and supplements on here, if you are currently on a cycle or plan to be will you be posting this also


----------



## Tinytom

No.

But I know another guy whos similar build to me and in similar shape that uses 200mg Nandrolone Prop and 500mg Test a week in the first 6 weeks of his show prep. And 25mcg of t3 before bed and 3iu Simplexx before bed Mon-Fri.

But I dont need to use anything as Im already making good progress


----------



## smithy26

Tinytom said:


> No.
> 
> But I know another guy whos similar build to me and in similar shape that uses 200mg Nandrolone Prop and 500mg Test a week in the first 6 weeks of his show prep. And 25mcg of t3 before bed and 3iu Simplexx before bed Mon-Fri.
> 
> But I dont need to use anything as Im already making good progress


 :thumbup1:


----------



## MRENIGMA

Hey Dude, Looking awesome, your Gym looks awesome Too, do you struggle to run a Gym and find time to Train yourself for example getting disturbed everytime you go in to train?


----------



## Big GJ

Why would he take the t3 before bed?


----------



## Tinytom

Big GJ said:


> Why would he take the t3 before bed?


So that his metabolic rate is raised while he sleeps and therefore recovery can be hastened.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hey TT, just dropping by. Loving the vids, and your looking in great shape. Just wondered, is that your gym? It looks fantastic. If it is yours can I ask how much worth of kit you got in there? Looks like quality stuff and the last gym i worked at was kitted with Technogyms stuff and that sh1t was expensive, but I like the look of this stuff, what is it?


----------



## Tinytom

MRENIGMA said:


> Hey Dude, Looking awesome, your Gym looks awesome Too, do you struggle to run a Gym and find time to Train yourself for example getting disturbed everytime you go in to train?


Yes it does get like that but I have rota'd the staff so that there's always someone on when I am training. Normally that works out ok and most of the members dont chat to me when Im training. I also train in the day not at peak time.


----------



## Tinytom

JPaycheck said:


> Hey TT, just dropping by. Loving the vids, and your looking in great shape. Just wondered, is that your gym? It looks fantastic. If it is yours can I ask how much worth of kit you got in there? Looks like quality stuff and the last gym i worked at was kitted with Technogyms stuff and that sh1t was expensive, but I like the look of this stuff, what is it?


Yes thats my gym mate, most of the stuff was supplied by Powerzone although theres a few bits which were from somewhere else. I think the total cost of the machines was around 50k


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tinytom said:


> Yes thats my gym mate, most of the stuff was supplied by Powerzone although theres a few bits which were from somewhere else. I think the total cost of the machines was around 50k


Thats pretty awesome. I never liked the Technogym stuff. I've seen on your Youtube the deadlift machine. Never seen one of them before, looked really good. I'l stop spamming you now 

P.S Loving the gun pose at the end of exersizes.


----------



## tiptoe

hi tom are you still following the split from your previous journal? looking great btw!!!


----------



## LitLift

Are you still training 3 times a week, body part every 9 days?


----------



## Tinytom

My training split is as follows

Monday - Quads

Tue - only cardio

Wednesday - Back

Thursday - cardio

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday - GUNNAGE

Sunday - cardio deadlifts (5 sets of 20 x 60kg)

Monday - Hams and calfs

Tuesday - Cardio

Wednesday - Chest

Thursday - Cardio

Friday - Back

Saturday - GUNNAGE

Sunday - cardio deadlifts

I train back once a week now as opposed to every 2 weeks so that I can bring my back up more. Its the only place now that is holding a visible amount of fat and so want to make sure its dead on.

I do cardio on mon, wed, fri first thing before my first PT client. Other days I do later in the morning after my breakfast.


----------



## Tinytom

Trained hamstrings and calfs yesterday.

Did a nice little superset of Sumo Deadlifts and Lying leg curls as well as my normal stuff. I quite like sumo deads for hitting the inside of the legs to give a bit better inside leg sweep


----------



## Greyphantom

Uriel said:


> I will arrange to come down and train at ministry with him soon too mate, hope you have some tees and hoodies for me to buy as I'm a total gym tourist lol


yeah mate he has tshirts at least as I am sitting in one as I type... yep I am a gym tourist too 

Nice work Tom... all on track and feeling right?


----------



## divmatic

liking the vids tom always learn new techniques from ur threads, may i ask what your cardio concist of?


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks mate, cardio is either walking or X trainer at a jogging pace.

Did chest today but not really an event of any magnitude so didnt get any good videos. Got some more to upload from delts the other daya nd will do that tomorrow.

Nearly back up to full working order now after my bad stomach last week. got some photos to upload as well from today will do later


----------



## Tinytom

Pic from today


----------



## QuadFather94

Tinytom said:


> Pic from today
> 
> View attachment 59909


Looking awesome... Tank!


----------



## OJay

Damn that's one thick back!


----------



## Uriel

OJay said:


> Damn that's one thick back!


no a bad wee erse either lol


----------



## standardflexer

All of back including rear delt looks brilliant


----------



## Tinytom

Been a really busy week for me last week, I had a shoulder injury about 10 days ago which pretty much fcuked my training for a few days and really annoyed me especially as I didnt hit my weight last Sunday and was 93.7.

So I had a bit of a talk to myself and used some hypno coaching techniques to refocus my mental attitude. Bottom line is I smashed my legs into dust on the following day and pretty much couldnt walk for most of last week, however still did some rather excellent workouts and hammered my cardio and ended up at 91.1 yesterday which was much better.

Paul came to see me today and we will be changing a few things around next week at the 6 week out mark. At the moment Ive got lots of places to go, not hit any andro type products yet so with any addition that will make a massive difference, plus still got quite high carb levels and only doing 45 minutes of cardio a day.

So lots of things that can be changed if need be.

Heres some videos from the last few weeks.


----------



## Tinytom




----------



## Tinytom

some photos from today


----------



## darksider

Looking thick as **** Tom. Physique looks good aswell:lol: Hope you do some damage at the show, all the best


----------



## ah24

Looking v good for 6.5weeks out, looking forward to finished product..looks like the back is the last place it needs to come off, with the amount of time you and Paul have left, I doubt that'll be a problem


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks guys, just finished my rice krispies and whey PWo meal.

Next week is the 6 week out mark so will be changing over to more 'hardening' type whey products so there should be a marked difference in the physique, Paul also wants to drop the carbs a bit (EVIL MAN) so again that will make a big difference to my condition next week.

Cardio is hard now in the mornings so I know that Im getting really low cos normally I like it.

Also I watch Sopranos on DVD each session, why the FCUK do they always eat in that programme, god dammit


----------



## Magic Torch

6 and a bit weeks out look immense dude, your gonna smash it! Its one of the toughest classes at the british and I'm sure you'll do very well.....Team PScarb!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tinytom said:


> Also I watch Sopranos on DVD each session, why the FCUK do they always eat in that programme, god dammit


Got all these on DVD, the food kills me. Theres always something that looks freakin' awesome from the deli or bakery or something. Or italian food like pasta and sauces and just awesome sh1t!


----------



## Greyphantom

how the hell do you manage to look larger and more dense this close to the comp... freaky son of a biatch...  looking awesome mate...


----------



## Tinytom

JPaycheck said:


> Got all these on DVD, the food kills me. Theres always something that looks freakin' awesome from the deli or bakery or something. Or italian food like pasta and sauces and just awesome sh1t!


I tell you whats worse, one of my clients owns a massive posh restaurant in Bristol and hes always telling me about the food hes cooking etc. Ive eaten there a few times and its bloody heaven especially the puddings.


----------



## smithy26

legs look awesome mate


----------



## Tinytom

was 91.1kg last week, 89.8kg this week, weighed in this morning rather than tomorrow morning as I have to drive to Surrey tomorrow early so may not have time to get to the gym to weigh in.

Carbs are still at around 300 a day and Im still doing only 45 minutes cardio a day.

I also do a bit of deadlift cardio on Sunday mornings which entails repping out on 60kg deads about 5x20 reps. I feel this brings my back in tighter.

Next week will probably see a slight change to carbs and a definate shift in AAS to bring out a harder look and to step up the fat burning a bit.

Ill take some progress photos after GUNNAGE later today.


----------



## danimal

> I tell you whats worse, one of my clients owns a massive posh restaurant in Bristol and hes always telling me about the food hes cooking etc. Ive eaten there a few times and its bloody heaven especially the puddings.


name and shame please! LOL


----------



## matt p

Must be nice dieting on 300g of carbs matey, looking exceptional for this far out and that back of yours has made significant improvments.

Whats your day to day routine looking like atm Tom?


----------



## DB

Looking immense Tommy,


----------



## 3752

Tom has dropped 3kg's this last week with the changes we put in a week ago so no changes to carcio or diet this week and i see no reason to drop his carbs, although Tom is not there yet he is close and with 6 weeks to run we need to make sure we do not have him drop to much.....


----------



## LitLift

Are you still training only 3 times a week, Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

Matt my day to day routine is like this

MWF - I get to the gym at 6am do cardio then normally I have about 4-5 PT clients through the day so I eat around that and then train at 4.30pm normally, I close the gym and get home about 10pm

Tue,Thur - I go to the gym at 9.30ish do cardio and some accounts then normally go home a bit earlier and rest for the day.

MWF I train with weights and also Saturday, I split my body over 2 weeks but I train arms and back every week, all other bodyparts get done once every 2 weeks.

I do kickboxing on Saturday mornings, I cant do it on thursday afternoons anymore because Im too tired by the end of the day to make any real effort at it.


----------



## Tinytom

danimal said:


> name and shame please! LOL


San Carla in COrn Street


----------



## smithy26

tom when ure doing ure cardio do u aim for a certain amount of calories to burn or do u just go for the set time


----------



## supercell

Good luck with the rest of your prep Tom, this journal is full of great stuff after reading from the start. I look forward to seeing the final product thru depleted eyes at the Welsh in just under 6 weeks time.

Job well done thus far mate

J


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking v good in the pics.

How shredded is the rest of you going to be once the back is through!!!

All the best with the rest of the prep.


----------



## Beans

You look amazing. Goodluck with the rest of your prep, I hope all goes well


----------



## Tinytom

smithy26 said:


> tom when ure doing ure cardio do u aim for a certain amount of calories to burn or do u just go for the set time


I just get on the X trainer and watch a DVD for 45 minutes and increase the level each 10 minutes.

Calories burnt tends to depend on if T5 used or not pre cardio


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Good luck with the rest of your prep Tom, this journal is full of great stuff after reading from the start. I look forward to seeing the final product thru depleted eyes at the Welsh in just under 6 weeks time.
> 
> Job well done thus far mate
> 
> J


Thanks mate

Much more focussed this year than in previous, maybe cos of having my own business now and being more driven with making that work as well. Previous years I went to work. Waited. Went home. Now I actually care about the job lol.

Cant wait for the welsh it will be a very good show and able to catch up with a lot of people I havent seen in ages including yourself.


----------



## Tinytom

Rotsocks said:


> Looking v good in the pics.
> 
> How shredded is the rest of you going to be once the back is through!!!
> 
> All the best with the rest of the prep.





Beans said:


> You look amazing. Goodluck with the rest of your prep, I hope all goes well


Thanks guys

More has come off in the last few days so very happy about that.


----------



## Tinytom

Some pics from Saturday, taken on phone cos camera died


----------



## Greyphantom

jebus H harley mate... looking freaky... you have lumps on your bumps big man... lol


----------



## Tinytom

Havent updated for a while due to an absolutely stupidly busy few weeks at work etc.

Heres some pics from today, diet is still the same but Paul came to see me today and we are probably going to drop some carbs next week to get that last little bit off.

Im depleted to hell in these photos, going to take some more a day or so after the carb up to show sort of what Ill look like on stage.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Tinytom said:


> Havent updated for a while due to an absolutely stupidly busy few weeks at work etc.
> 
> Heres some pics from today, diet is still the same but Paul came to see me today and we are probably going to drop some carbs next week to get that last little bit off.
> 
> Im depleted to hell in these photos, going to take some more a day or so after the carb up to show sort of what Ill look like on stage.
> 
> View attachment 61374
> View attachment 61375
> View attachment 61376
> View attachment 61377
> View attachment 61378
> View attachment 61379
> View attachment 61380


Wow, looking tip top there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## young-pup

Just read this thread from page 1. Great to see the progress in pictures. How do you find the diet is affecting your mood Tom? What sort of bodyweight are you offseason compared to the pics on page 1? Looking forward to the show.


----------



## Tinytom

young-pup said:


> Just read this thread from page 1. Great to see the progress in pictures. How do you find the diet is affecting your mood Tom? What sort of bodyweight are you offseason compared to the pics on page 1? Looking forward to the show.


Well dieting does make you more tetchy so I try not to be on the gym floor when Im very tired as thats no good for customer relations  Over the years you get better at controlling the grumpyness but sometimes you can snap at people so I tend to keep myself to myself in the last few weeks.

I did break one of my wooden spatupas the other day because my geaorge foreman got too hot and burnt my chicken so my spatula got repeatedly banged on the table lol

some pics from this morning. This is me totally depleted at 88kg before my refeed today. I have 12 hours to cram in as much refined carbs as I can. Let battle commence.


----------



## OJay

its amazing how much difference there is just in these pictures looking much better in just this short amount of time, back looks like its drying out more now, be interesting to compare when not fully depleated.

Whats on the menu for the refeed?

Also regards to the temper thing, we are all the same, i always took it out on my mrs on my first diet felt real bad afterwards had a lot of making up to do


----------



## Tinytom

Pics from this morning. Have dropped carbs slightly on non training days this week but everything else is the same.

pics dont really show it but the skin was very thin over the legs and front, just need to get the last bits off the back now.


----------



## johnny_lee

Looking amizing Tom, Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Jonnyboi

Awesome your look like Nasser ElSonbaty with the spec on lol.


----------



## OJay

Jonnyboi said:


> Awesome your look like Nasser ElSonbaty with the spec on lol.


I couldn't put a name to who Tom looks like but that is exactly who I was thinking of! Good progress Tom don't look so tiny now


----------



## Greyphantom

jebus Tom, in a week you have made some big inroads re condition... you always were a big mother but now its freaky and awesome... wishing you all the best mate...


----------



## supercell

Good work Tom, looking forward to seeing you on one of the best stages in the UKBFF calender......Head down and head ON!!!!

J


----------



## Tinytom

supercell said:


> Good work Tom, looking forward to seeing you on one of the best stages in the UKBFF calender......Head down and head ON!!!!
> 
> J


Cant wait mate, really worked for it this year. I think having my own gym has really helped. Dont mean in training but cos I work 14 hour days Im burning more calories lmao


----------



## Tinytom

Greyphantom said:


> jebus Tom, in a week you have made some big inroads re condition... you always were a big mother but now its freaky and awesome... wishing you all the best mate...


Thanks mate, it literally dropped off overnight on my glutes I was very happy this morning when I took those pics.


----------



## Tinytom

Nasser el sonbaty? Ill take that compliment thanks, one of the premier 90s bbers.


----------



## clarkey

Awsome Tom!! as you know you inspired me to compete after seeing you win the overall at the Porstmouth way back! you have gone from strength to strength since then mate, I really hope its your year this year.... ps it doesnt seem that long ago when we was in sainsbury's sniffing cakes just before the British in 08 :lol:


----------



## OJay

that quad sweep is crazy only just noticed lol


----------



## Tinytom

Trained delts last night and nearly collapsed so I know Im pretty close to show ready  Theres no monster training happening at the moment but I am pushing myself a bit more because of the last few weeks into the show.

On Wednesday I trained quads and overdid it a bit as my quads cramped up while doing 50 rep leg press on 5 plates a side. Got to remember that off season training shouldnt be done on diet lol

got arms today then Im off to Dorchester tomorrow for the UKBFF south west show.


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Cant wait mate, really worked for it this year. I think having my own gym has really helped. Dont mean in training but cos I work 14 hour days Im burning more calories lmao


Nothing like stress to get you shredded...Thats always my secret...I go searching for it from 8 weeks out knowing it will pull me in tight or just turn me to the bottle!!! 

And thats another secret........vodka the night before....a little trick that Ronnie shared when competing on the European Grand Prix circuit a few years back with Kerry.....It WORKS a million times better than wine and gets you hammered far quicker too with no hangover on show day...Its a win win mate LMAO!!

So now I know how to get shredded and sliced I just gotta work out how to pack on 40lbs in a year.......thats where creatine and whey comes into the equation me thinks!!

Jx


----------



## MRENIGMA

Don't forget Gainer shakes James, your a pro, you should know this by Now!


----------



## Uriel

what gives?

my bro texted me Tom placed second with an invite??

Well done tom - maybe i cant find a congrats thread??


----------

